#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-23
<FenixLinux> hi
<FenixLinux> hola
<FenixLinux> quien esta por alli?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-08-24
<Karloz> hola
<karloz> hola, tengo una pregunta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-20
<raber> Hola hay alguien,
<raber> donde puedo comprar el cd de instalacion de ubutu 12.10?
<raber> perdon 12.04
<SergioMeneses> saludos raber
<SergioMeneses> puedes comprarlos en la tienda de canonical
<raber> gracias..
<SergioMeneses> http://shop.canonical.com/
<raber> y me lo envian a la casa?
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> raber, claro
<raber> vale gracias.
<raber> hasta pronto
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-21
<FernandoGiraldo> andresmujica, buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-22
<andresmujica> .
<andresmujica> jhosman vuelvo en un rato.. llegare unos 10 min tarde
<Jhosman> bueno yo acabo de llegar desde mi cel
<Jhosman> wenas
<andresmmujica> hola Jhosman CesarGomez JoseGutierrezW SergioMeneses
<andresmmujica> ese milagro JoseGutierrezW y CesarGomez :O
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si...
<SergioMeneses> saludos btw
<JoseGutierrezW> Saludos a Todos :)
<andresmmujica> bueno pues arranquemos chicos porque a las 9:50 tengo que salir
<andresmmujica> igual creo que no hay mucho tema por discutir.
<Jhosman> demás a todos
<andresmmujica> el reapproval se culmino con 'exito
<andresmmujica> por lo que nos toca pasar renuncias
<andresmmujica> para que se forme el nuevo concilio
<andresmmujica> bueno, seria prudente definir la logistica de eleccion del nuevo concilio
<andresmmujica> me refiero, la votacion en launchpad
<andresmmujica> si la gente debe enviar un correo proponiendo algo
<andresmmujica> o simplemente diciendo que quiere participar
<andresmmujica> no se que opinen
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, se pone la plana y se vota sobre ella
<andresmmujica> sip, creo lo mismo.
<andresmmujica> lo que se hablo la reunion pasada
<Jhosman> ya vengo
<andresmmujica> de proponer unos candidatos
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, cano ya es miembro oficial xD
<Jhosman> lol
<JoseGutierrezW> yo voto por jhosman :)
<andresmmujica> y que la gente que quiera participar se "lance"
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, correcto
<andresmmujica> los candidatos que hemos discutido son
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<andresmmujica> Jhosman:
<andresmmujica> linaporras
<andresmmujica> ferchogiraldo
<andresmmujica> la vez pasada se propuso a kartc  jose ahumada
<andresmmujica> a ingforigua
<andresmmujica> y si mal no estoy a luis cano???  no estoy seguro de el.. creo que el mas bien dijo k le interesaba pero no lo propusimos de aqui
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, porque no se hace como en los demas councils
<SergioMeneses> con una postulacion que incluye un about me
<SergioMeneses> eso si los aspirantes deben ser miembros oficiales
<andresmmujica> si de acuerdo SergioMeneses .. .que envien un correo diciendo porque quieren participar y como participarian... algo asi???  (totally agree on official members)
<andresmmujica> y el compromiso de convertirse en ubuntu members
<andresmmujica> antes de un año
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, pues lo de umembers no deberia ser un compromiso
<SergioMeneses> sino un ideal
 * andresmmujica piensa que deberian ser desde antes.. pero ni linaporras ni danielf han hecho la tarea
<SergioMeneses> la meta es llegar a ser
<andresmmujica> hehe
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, no no dificil... de hecho somos el team hispano con mayor cantidad de umembers
<andresmmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> las idea es por vocacion
<SergioMeneses> no por obligacion
<andresmmujica> hmm
<andresmmujica> bueno
<andresmmujica> en eso tiene razon don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, si la verdad he aprendido resto ultimamente
<andresmmujica> igual si se esta aqu'i es por vocacion... por eso digo.  pero igual si es importante y es "sugerible" que sean ubuntu members
<andresmmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, seguro
<andresmmujica> CesarGomez:  que opina?
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrezW:  que opina?
<andresmmujica> uds quieren seguir en el concilio o dan un paso al lado?
<JoseGutierrezW> pues no hay que ver como oblicgacion el que se tenga que ser ubuntu member es mas cuestion de compromiso
<andresmmujica> ok, de acuerdo y respecto a lo de seguir siendo parte del concilio?
<JoseGutierrezW> pues la verdad yo en estos momentos estoy enfocando en trabajar para dar a conocer el maravilloso mundo del sofware libre en mi comunidad local aunque ha sido algo indispendioso pues por aca la gente es muy rehacia a salirse de sus falsos ideales
<CesarGomez> pues yo si, aunque en algunas ocaciones no me he sentido muy conforme aqui y por eso me he alejado, sin envargo la vocacion y las ganas de pertenecer al concilio y a la comunidad siguen intactas
<CesarGomez> pero si necesitan o quieren que alguien ocupe mi lugar o si creen que alguien lo merece mas pues yo lo sedo!
<andresmmujica> bueno, pero tengan en cuenta que ser del concilio no necesariamente es requisito para ser de la comunidad o participar en actividades de la misma.
<SergioMeneses> correcto
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrezW entre mas participemos mejor es :D
<JoseGutierrezW> yeahh
<CesarGomez> estoy mal o intenta decir algo andresmujica ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, la idea es poner elecciones para el nuevo concilio... eso si se pregunta por la reeleccion
<andresmmujica> No se si recuerden que hace rato habiamos puesto una regla de que el que faltara a mas de 2 reuniones sin excusa se debia retirar.. y pues creo que ustedes son conscientes que si en este año han estado en 3 reuniones es mucho...
<andresmmujica> lo que dice SergioMeneses  es lo que estoy diciendo
<andresmmujica> es que llevamos como 2 meses intentando definir esto pero entre SergioMeneses  y yo solos pues como complicado...
<andresmmujica> la idea es que todos renunciamos al concilio
<andresmmujica> para dar paso a uno nuevo
<andresmmujica> que saldria de los que propongamos nosotros mismos
<andresmmujica> y los que se postulen dentro de la comunidad
<andresmmujica> y ojo que eso no implica que dejemos de lado las actividades que hacemos/haciamos en la comunidad local o nacional
<andresmmujica> al contrario
<andresmmujica> deberia dar tiempo para hacer muchas mas de las que se hacen ahora...
<SergioMeneses> algo q no se ha mencionado es la administracion de la lista de correos y las aprobaciones en LP... eso anda solo a cargo mio y de julianbohorquez :S
<andresmmujica> claro..
<JHOSMAN> =) Volví!
<andresmmujica> pues toca buscar gente de la comunidad que asuma esas responsabilidades...
<andresmmujica> si dentro del concilio las deciden tomar pues que lo hagan
<andresmmujica> pero creo que lo mejor es que sean mas personas para no recargar
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, la idea es q los miembros del concilio lo hagan
<andresmmujica> las aprobaciones de LP si es del concilio
<SergioMeneses> claro
<andresmmujica> la administracion de la lista creo que no tiene lio en que alguien de la comunidad lo haga
<andresmmujica> asi como redes sociales
<andresmmujica> webmaster
<andresmmujica> etc
<andresmmujica> etc
<SergioMeneses> y la lista de correos era manejada por los del proyecto de sitio web y los del concilio... hasta donde recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, asumo que el motivo de la reunion es armar la votación, no?
<SergioMeneses> podemos ir armando el email o algo asi?
<andresmmujica> bueno entonces...  no se si CesarGomez  y JoseGutierrezW  hayan leido el log de  las reuniones anteriores como para que esten al tanto...
<SergioMeneses> mientras CesarGomez y JoseGutierrezW deciden si selanzan po una reeleccion xD
<andresmmujica> pero si SergioMeneses  la idea seria esa..
<CesarGomez> mmm en mi concepto eso seria como una quemada de esas asi como gobernadores :S
<andresmmujica> tiene algo escrito SergioMeneses  para mirar?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, no... el email de mi retiro es lo unico en mi sandbox
<SergioMeneses> pero se puede armar uno
 * andresmmujica is running out of time :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, vamos estableciendo q va a ir en el email
<andresmmujica> se me ocurre la siguiente solucion...
<andresmmujica> armemos el correo con la siguiente estructura
<andresmmujica> 1.- reaprobacin por dos años, lo que significa, las responsabilidades que implica
<andresmmujica> 2. las tareas administrativas que deben ser asumidas por la comunidad
<andresmmujica> 3. la renovacion del concilio explicando brevemente la dinamica
<andresmmujica> 4. los candidatos propuestos por nosotros
<andresmmujica> y yap.
<andresmmujica> perdon
<andresmmujica> 5. invitacion a los miembros de la comunidad para que se postulen
<andresmmujica> y yap
<andresmmujica> y si alguno de los actuales miembros del concilio quiere continuar
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> mmm en lo responsabilidades me viene a la mente los reportes
<andresmmujica> pues respondiendo a ese hilo se puede postular
<JHOSMAN> una pregunta cauciosa :P
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: jijiji si!! ;)
<JHOSMAN> ¿Que ventajas tiene ser miembro de UbuntuCO??
<JHOSMAN> =P es por eso mismo q la gente no se hace miembro! =) lo descubrí por las redes sociales
<andresmmujica> ninguna!
<andresmmujica> ese es el gran problema
<JHOSMAN> xP
<andresmmujica> que la gente no ve valor en hacerse miembro oficial de ubuntu co!
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, el solicitar material oficial
<SergioMeneses> el hablar en nombre de la comunidad
<andresmmujica> es tarea del nuevo concilio darle valor a hacerse miembro de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> representar a la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica a mi se me ocurre para subir el numero de miembros poner algunos beneficios claros o por lo menos que la gente tenga claro que es lo q va a hacer como miembro tal cosa NO existe (y por lo menos yo no lo tengo bien claro)
<SergioMeneses> q mas valor quieren?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, pero q beneficios?....
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses:  no es facil verlo y que sea tangible.  es un problema que viene desde hace marras!!!
<JHOSMAN> No sé
<SergioMeneses> la gente de hoy en dia es mas reacia que cuando entre :P
<JHOSMAN> sergiomeneses es q la gente dice, bueno me registro y ahora q? o.O
<andresmmujica> pero creo que es problema que debe resolver el nuevo concilio :) :D jijiji
<JHOSMAN> =/
<andresmmujica> bueno ese seria como el 6 punto
<andresmmujica> 6. Retos que debe asumir el nuevo concilio
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ese email saldra laaaaaaargo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero entonces andresmmujica quien crea la votacion en LP?
<JHOSMAN> Además hay q pasar una carta al hospital donde anda @LinaPorras para que la saquen!!! por que por culpa de ellos nos tiene olvidados =( (suspiro)
<SergioMeneses> o0
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: no tengo ni idea como hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, jejeje hay miramos entonces
<andresmmujica> hahaha JHOSMAN  :)  ella esta feliz por alla.. dejenla tranquila jejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> con los que se postulen
<SergioMeneses> luego de ese email reunimos las solicitudes a eleccion y armamos "el folleto"
<andresmmujica> en tiempos como funcionaria??
<andresmmujica> enviamos email
<andresmmujica> postulaciones esperamos 1 semana? 15 dias?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses el término es "La Plancha"
<JHOSMAN> (así lo tratan en temas políticos y de votacione)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, mejor como lo digo yo
<SergioMeneses> :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, una semana
<SergioMeneses> la idea es gente q este pendiente de la lista
<SergioMeneses> y demas
<andresmmujica> y otra semana para votaciones y sale pa pintura
<andresmmujica> es decir que en la prox reunion estamos con nuevo concilio?
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, correcto
<andresmmujica> yuuuupiiiiiiiii
<andresmmujica> uhuhuhuhuhu
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, eso creo
<andresmmujica> ueepppaaaaaa
<andresmmujica> bueno
<andresmmujica> siendo realistas
<andresmmujica> digamos que de aqui a un mes
<SergioMeneses> take it easy
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<andresmmujica> bueno señores debo retirarme... mejor dicho no podre escribir mas o por lo menos seguido....
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, correcto
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, antes q se valla
<SergioMeneses> ya solicito el nuevo, libro?
<andresmmujica> sipi
<andresmmujica> de hecho tengo un codigo para enviar a todo el mundo
<JHOSMAN> libro de q?
<andresmmujica> para que lo compren en ebook mas barato.. o descargen
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, yo juraba q el anterior lo habiamos donado
<SergioMeneses> ni fotos vi de ese
<CesarGomez> les doy buena noticia, yo renuncio !
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, lol
<JoseGutierrezW> jejeje que sea Doble porque yo tambien me voy del concilio pero no de la comunidad y viejo JHOSMAN cuente con mi voto parce :)
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, con las q sale ome
<SergioMeneses> ahora JoseGutierrezW =/
<SergioMeneses> si uds son los jovenes
<SergioMeneses> la sangre nueva
<JHOSMAN> OMG :S
<SergioMeneses> el legado
<SergioMeneses> los herederos
<andresmmujica> SergioMeneses: la verdad estoy reconfundido
<andresmmujica> creo que han llegado dos libros
<andresmmujica> uno lo tiene lina
<andresmmujica> pero no se si ella lo haya llevado a algun sitio
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, hubo uno q donamos, no?
<SergioMeneses> yo me acuerdo
<andresmmujica> y el anterior es el que no estoy seguro.. creo que si...
<SergioMeneses> a una biblioteca
<SergioMeneses> con hollman
<JHOSMAN> Libros de que? (ando perdido de q hablan)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, un libro de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> :o
<SergioMeneses> todos los años mandan uno a los LoCos
<SergioMeneses> pero hay q solicitarlo
<JoseGutierrezW> pues el respaldo que yo he recibido para eventos de mi ciudad ha sido poco por parte de los sensei de u-co por eso he decidido seguir promoviendo el software libre y sus comunidades por mi mismo y claro que si pueden brindar ayuda se les recibe aunque no espero nada acambio por mi contribucion
<SergioMeneses> lo q sucede es q nunca hemos sabido q hacer con ellos... siempre los donamos y la verdad es lo mejor
<JHOSMAN> no sabía
<JHOSMAN> se podría rifar! a $1.000 la boleta =P
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, veo... no hay lio :S
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, neh
<SergioMeneses> ud con las q sale
<JHOSMAN> =/ *efecto del frio*
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmmujica JHOSMAN JoseGutierrezW CesarGomez otro tema q debamos tomar en cuenta?
<andresmmujica> dos cosas....  CesarGomez  JoseGutierrezW  al contrario de como lo plantean es una lastima que renuncien porque SergioMeneses  tiene toda la razon, uds deberian ser los lideres de esto pero pues bueno.  es su decision.
<JHOSMAN> =/ a mi tmpoco me parece....
<CesarGomez> pues se supone que hemos faltado a mas de dos reuniones no ?
<andresmmujica> respecto a lo que dice JoseGutierrezW creo que no es asi como lo plantea pero bueno no supe cual fue el lio con los cds en el campus party pero pues de aqui sale la mayoria para afuera...  usualmente quedan 100 bogota y 200 el resto de ciudades.  pero bueno, ahorita le llegara un paquetito para que aproveche lo mejor que pueda
<andresmmujica> CesarGomez: claro y es una lastima de verdad.
<JoseGutierrezW> lo que pasa es que en muchas ocasiones nuestras opiniones quedan entre texto y  ustedes ya se centralizan en sus discusiones por su amplia experiencia en la comunidad
<CesarGomez> exacto tengo la misma razon que JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrezW piensenlo... uds ya tienen un tiempo aca y pues ya conocen como es "la movida" ..piensenlo eso si la desicion es personal no se sientan obligados o algo asi
<CesarGomez> ese es mas que todo el motivo
<CesarGomez> andresmujica: creo que voy a necesitar unos CDs para el SFD
<CesarGomez> es posible ?
<andresmmujica> asi es como se gana la experiencia... el toro se coje por los cachos.  yo los invito a que no se hagan a un lado sino que se conviertan en los "senseis de uco" como dice JoseGutierrezW
<andresmmujica> CesarGomez: claro!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, el dia que andresmmujica diga q no hay cds hacemos complot
<JoseGutierrezW> jajajaa
<SergioMeneses> yo diria q lo piensen
<SergioMeneses> igual uds tienen la ultima palabra y no se sientan presionados
<SergioMeneses> porque aunque todos somos utiles para la comunidad nadie es indispensable
<JoseGutierrezW> presionados jamas uno es libre de decidir que quiere en esta vida
<andresmmujica> de acuerdo con SergioMeneses .  analicen la situacion y piensenlo bien.
<andresmmujica> bueno ahora si los dejo chicos.
<CesarGomez> y como hasta cuando tenemos pa pensarlo xD?
<andresmmujica> para los cds no olviden lo del wiki de  eventos y el wiki del sfd2012 la idea es que hagamos una participacion de UCO a nivel nacional similar a la del flisol
<JoseGutierrezW> ademas hay gente que por su trayetoria y trabajo merece estar al mando de este barco, ademas trabajo local porque no se les olvide que ubuntu colombia cubre desde la guajira hasta el amazonas es decir somos todos
<JHOSMAN> amm
<JHOSMAN> me pueden regalar la orden del día (no la he visto)
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, cuando llegue el email para q se postulen los miembros del nuevo concilio
<andresmmujica> si sr JoseGutierrezW  toda la razon... de la guajira al amazonas.. eso esta bueno
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no hay
<JHOSMAN> ah
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: no hay .. hoy es relax por el reapproval :)
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<JHOSMAN> una pola entonces!
 * andresmmujica le pasa una pola a JHOSMAN 
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JoseGutierrezW> que  pola un guaro, las polas son para las niñas
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ahora no solo es el council
<JoseGutierrezW> jejee
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ud seguira para ser el contacto?
<JHOSMAN> +1 JoseGutierrezW
<CesarGomez> no entendi
<CesarGomez> momentico
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses sabe q pasó con la fibra optica en Cartagena?
<CesarGomez> como asi que hasta que se postulen los nuevos
<andresmmujica> CesarGomez: existe la posibilidad que nadie se postule
<andresmmujica> o que los que propongamos no acepten
<andresmmujica> y ahi si estariamos en grandes lios
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso seria interesante
<andresmmujica> pues yo calculo que al menos uno de los que propongamos no acepta
<JHOSMAN> Por que hasta donde tenía entendido los de Telefónica Colombia dijeron que para el lunes pasado estaba instalado eso... pero jumm nada xP
<andresmmujica> y no creo que se postule alguien
<andresmmujica> si acaso uno...
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: al canal general ome
 * CesarGomez confundido :-|
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: ya esta como el forigua
<JHOSMAN> =S
 * andresmmujica no me estan dejando poner cuidado a mi asunto >:||
 * SergioMeneses thinks that andresmmujica is watching the game of thrones
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos andresmmujica CesarGomez JHOSMAN JoseGutierrezW otro tema sobre la mesa para discutir?
<JHOSMAN> Amm SergioMeneses aplicaría el tema de los DNS?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, en si que es el problema?
<SergioMeneses> yo uso los dns de google
<SergioMeneses> y todo va bien
<JHOSMAN> Que desde Claro y Telmex
<JHOSMAN> UCO no abre!
<JHOSMAN> ese es el pequeño problema que aplica para TODA Colombia (no se si afuera de colombia pase igual)
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: como asi.. eso sigue molestando???  uuuuu
<JHOSMAN> si el sábado q tubimos taller en Plataforma Bogotá
<JHOSMAN> no abrió (allá tienen Telmex)
<JHOSMAN> Claro*
<andresmmujica> terrible...
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: tiene a la mano los dns de telmex??
<SergioMeneses> pero hay que podemos hacer
<JHOSMAN> El viernes envié por PM a @CLaroTeAyuda la información con todas las pruebas y no responden aún
<JHOSMAN> Si deme un min
<SergioMeneses> que yo sepa jorge trato de mirar si eramos nosotros pero nada
<JHOSMAN> 200.118.2.91 200.118.2.66 200.118.2.85
<JHOSMAN> DNS UNE EPM 206.114.4.2 206.114.4.3
<andresmmujica> a mi me rechazan esos dns
<andresmmujica> no puedo consultar directo contra ellos
<andresmmujica> quien tiene claro?
<andresmmujica> o telmex?
<JHOSMAN> Creo q nadie aquí
<SergioMeneses> no yo no
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> tengo es une
<andresmmujica> necesitamos que alguien con telmex llene un PQR
<andresmmujica> http://www.claro.com.co/wps/portal/co/pc3/personas/ayuda/peticiones%2c-quejas-y-recursos/fijo-_-hogar
<andresmmujica> por ley tienen como 3 dias para responder y resolver el tema
<andresmmujica> pero pide una cuenta
<SergioMeneses> como dijo jorge... llenarlos con spam
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN> Ahh si verdad
<JHOSMAN> los PQR!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<JHOSMAN> Entonces ponerles esa tarea a los de la lista!
<SergioMeneses> si que todo el q tenga el problema lo reporte
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, JoseGutierrezW CesarGomez algun otro tema en especial q quieran plantear
<SergioMeneses> dudas
<SergioMeneses> quejas
<SergioMeneses> reclamos
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseGutierrezW> no por el momento
<andresmmujica> este es el de une
<andresmmujica> https://oficinavirtual.une.com.co/index.php?r=peticion/showFormQRH
<JHOSMAN> AndresMujica
<JHOSMAN> sería Recurso de reposición y en subsidio de apelación ante la SIC
<JHOSMAN> hasta donde se las quejas es contra empleados
<JHOSMAN> y los reclamos sond e facturacion
<JoseGutierrezW> Queja Medio por el cual el suscriptor o el usuario pone de manifiesto su inconformidad con la actuación de determinado funcionario, o con la forma y condiciones en que se ha prestado o ha dejado de prestarse el servicio
<andresmmujica> tal cual JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> y JoseGutierrezW
<JHOSMAN> por eso JoseGutierrezW las quejas van contra los empleados o funcionarios
<JHOSMAN> no contra el servicio
<JHOSMAN> es q no me acuerdo bien como son las cosas de Telmex =P
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
 * SergioMeneses busca el # de Mario Iguaran
<JoseGutierrezW> bueno feliz noche a todos mañana toca madrugar
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, :O
<SergioMeneses> espere un segundo
<SergioMeneses> ya que estamos completos desde hace mucho tiempo
<SergioMeneses> les comparto mi proximo email
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses/sandbox
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrezW buena noche!
<SergioMeneses> faltan unos detalles pero esta casi todo completo
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica es q no estoy seguro del trámite a solicitar
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, CesarGomez andresmmujica ↑↑↑↑
<JHOSMAN> ya tengo listo el mail para enviar solo falta ese dato :P
<JoseGutierrezW> SergioMeneses igual muchas gracias por todo su apoyo a la comunidad y que no sea una despedida sino un hasta pronto pues te retiras del concilio pero no de Ubuntu Colombia :)
<CesarGomez> o.O
<CesarGomez> jajajaja nos vamos todos o que ?
<CesarGomez> xD!
<JoseGutierrezW> jajaajajaa LoL
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrezW, CesarGomez si la verdad no creo seguir
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN que masa por la deribada de la velocidad con respecto al tiempo te acompañe xD!
<SergioMeneses> de hecho no me postulare a la reeleccion
<CesarGomez> parce de los que se postulen a reeleccion ud es de los que quedaria, yo me quemo jajajaja xD!
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, neh
<JoseGutierrezW> igual todos somos comunidad brothers
<JHOSMAN> Se me apagó el compu tienen el dato? SergioMeneses andresmmujica JoseGutierrezW CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, toca esperar q andres anda trabajando
<JHOSMAN> Aunque viendo esto...
<JHOSMAN> Damos respuesta a la petición contenida en su comunicación radicada en esta Entidad bajo el número de la referencia para informarle que, las quejas que presenten los usuarios o suscriptores de servicios no domiciliarios de telecomunicaciones ante el prestador de los mismos deben ser resueltas en el término de 15 días hábiles. En caso que la respuesta les sea desfavorable, pueden presentar recurso de reposición y en
<CesarGomez> visual basic es un ascoo ;(
<JHOSMAN>  días siguientes a su notificación, ante el operador respectivo y esta Superintendencia conocerá del asunto en segunda instancia. Si el operador no responde dentro del término señalado, tienen derecho a invocar el silencio administrativo positivo, el cual equivale a una respuesta positiva a su solicitud. Lo anterior si se tienen en cuenta los siguientes argumentos:
<JHOSMAN> ya me dió sueño u.u nos leemos!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok estamos en contacto muchachos compañeros!
<JoseGutierrezW> igualmente SergioMeneses CesarGomez que pasen feliz noche
<CesarGomez> lo mismo :P
<SergioMeneses> descansen compañeros
<luis> hola
<luis> alguien por aquí?
<luis> que me pueda ofrecer los servicios de instalación del SO en un servidor y la configuración de los servicios???
<luis> mi cel 315-8439850
<SergioMeneses> saludos luis
<SergioMeneses> de donde eres?
<luis> Hola, alguien por aquí de Colombia que conozca de instalación en servidores?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-23
<FernandoGiraldo> alguien por ahi?
<Oncloud> buenas buenas
<Oncloud> Habita alguien estas salas?
<SergioMeneses> saludos Oncloud
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> hay que quitar el canal meeting del query
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-08-25
<luisk> holAAAA
<luisk> HOLAAA
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-21
<AndresFHV> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-22
<android-redstone> hola
<android-redstone> hola
<BartOC3> Hola buenas Noches android-redstone C3s4r DonChichi linux-redstone ubuntu
<android-redstone> Como van
<BartOC3> Hola android-redstone
<android-redstone> Hola
<BartOC3> Hola didtux
<didtux> quiubo Bart
<android-redstone> ¿ Y bien, de que vamos a hablar hoy?
<BartOC3> Hola android-redstone de los proyectos de UbuntuCO
<BartOC3> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/639/detail/
<BartOC3> No han llegado la gente..
<android-redstone> Hmm ya
<BartOC3> DonChichi: linux-redstone  Ping
<BartOC3> didtux: android-redstone sera comenzar con los q estamos..!! o hablar de los proyectos mientras..
<android-redstone> Es que linux-redstone y android-redstone, son la misma persona
<android-redstone> Perfecto, ¿ Que proyectos hay?
<BartOC3> aaa oka android-redstone y tu eres ?
<didtux> antes de que pregunten para los que no saben didtux = Diddier
<BartOC3> Los proyectos que estan activos son: Sitio Web, Soportem Jugadores, Imagen, Documentacion y PodCast
<BartOC3> Adicional habia propuesto un proyecto de Educacion con Software Libre...
<android-redstone> Hmm,
<android-redstone> Que juegos damos soporte? ¿Solo UrbanTerror?
<BartOC3> Hablo un poco del proyecto de jugadores: ya que soy el responsable...: Pues se empezo bien pero despues entro en estancamiento creo que el unico que siguio atento al proyecto fui didtux
<BartOC3> Hasta ahora solo tenemos 1 Servidor de Urbanterror 4.1
<BartOC3> que nos ayuda con el mantenimiento los amigos de UrbanTerror Colombia
<BartOC3> Ahora yo tengo un VPS de esos que recomendo jhosman por la lista...
<BartOC3> y tengo ganas de montar otros Servidores de juegos
<linaelizabeth> Buenaa noches
<didtux> yo también tengo de ese VPS muy buenos por cierto deberiamos darle provecho
<android-redstone> Como jugador de UrbanTerror, nunca hay jugadores
<didtux> hola Lina
<android-redstone> Hola Liz
<BartOC3> Hola linaelizabeth
<BartOC3> android-redstone: si eso me han comentado...
<BartOC3> toca buscar la forma de ver de que manera se incentiva a la gente a entrar al servidor
<android-redstone> Por lo menos con bots, se juega
<BartOC3> o programar partidas semanales...
<android-redstone> Hmmm partidas.......
<didtux> pongan partidas los fines recuerdo que esos entrenos en tresemana nadie entraba rara vez jugamos
<linux-redstone> uy si! Un Domingo, o Viernes por la Noche!
<BartOC3> que dias y hora sugieren para programar las partidas y siempre por lo menos enviar un correo por la lista para que la gente se anime
<didtux> domingo en la tarde
<linux-redstone> Viernes por la Noche, o Sábado por la Noche
<BartOC3> y domingo...!!
<linux-redstone> Eso!
<BartOC3> Que otros juegos sugieren ?
<DonChichi> Hola
<DonChichi> Como estan
<linux-redstone> Minecraft!
<linux-redstone> Hola DonChichi!
<BartOC3> linux-redstone:  usted sabe montar ese server...
<linux-redstone> estoy en eso.
<BartOC3> Hola DonChichi
<BartOC3> Dale avisa entonces por la lista de correo linux-redstone para darte acceso al servidor...
<linux-redstone> ok
<BartOC3> Otro juego mas... sera que montamos OpenArena ?
<linux-redstone> no lo conozco
<BartOC3> es tambien juego de fps.. es como quake3.
<DonChichi> En que proyecto van?
<DonChichi> En juegos?
<linux-redstone> si, juegos
<DonChichi> A breve
 * JHOSMAN wenas...
<linux-redstone> si, ¿que se le ofrece? jajaja
<linux-redstone> ahhhhhhhhh
<DonChichi> BartOC3: Deberian emplear parte de los conference pack para premiacion de un buen torneo
<linux-redstone> 4,4 hmmm
<BartOC3> DonChichi:  excelente idea...creo con un torneo que se arme se pude inagurar el servidor..
 * JHOSMAN wenas de nuevooo, el IRC me votó!
<linux-redstone> jajjaja
<DonChichi> Llaves directas algo bien teso
<DonChichi> Eliminacion directa que llaman
<linux-redstone> vuelvo en 10 minutos, se me olvidó imprimir la carta de permiso
<BartOC3> Si DonChichi lo vamos armar...
<DonChichi> O Como hacian los de RIC Tam
<DonChichi> Team
<BartOC3> Bueno ahora pasemos a otro proyecto..
<DonChichi> un FPS y wargame a la vez
<didtux> si otro proyecto
<BartOC3> aprovechemos que esta JHOSMAN y que nos hable del proyecto de SitioWeb (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb)
<JHOSMAN> aumm
<JHOSMAN> que les digo? xD
<JHOSMAN> Que se actualizaron los CMS
<JHOSMAN> ...
<JHOSMAN> no se mas ...
<DonChichi> a drupal 7?
<DonChichi> La pagina esta chevere solo que los bloques no estan optimizados para el tema
<BartOC3> No se pero veo la web un diseño basico..
<DonChichi> Es que ubuntu mantenia un tema de drupal
<DonChichi> peor no se en que quedo eso
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi:  es el mismo tema q tenemos
<JHOSMAN> los bloques están descuadrados
<DonChichi> Eso
<JHOSMAN> pero son como 3 nomas
<JHOSMAN> cuando tenga tiempo le meto mao
<JHOSMAN> hace como una semana dejé todo al día
<DonChichi> Pleno
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  tambien deberiamos solicitar mas apoyo en esa parte y no sea usted solo..
<JHOSMAN> Pero pues no hay tareas quehacer
<JHOSMAN> realmente
<JHOSMAN> todo está al día
<JHOSMAN> y cuando lo hago me demoro media hjora por ahí
 * DonChichi chismosea la pagina
<JHOSMAN> lo q si hay q hacer es publicar artículos
<DonChichi> Veee
<JHOSMAN> pero todos los miembros del concilio peden escribir
<DonChichi> por que no usan el agregator?
<BartOC3> Por eso  no solos los del concilio sino tambien los miembros de UbuntuCO
<DonChichi> Eso incentiva a que la gente publique como el planet de ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi:  si tenemos
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/aggregator/categories/3
<DonChichi> Cuando vi estaban como 4 blog no mas
<JHOSMAN> hay varios
<JHOSMAN> activos
<JHOSMAN> pero eso depende de cada blogger
<DonChichi> Deberiamos hacer una convocatoria para que la gente mande sus feeds y agregarlos al agregator
<DonChichi> claro con las mismas caracteristicas que los ubuntu emmebers
<DonChichi> 1. Solo colombian team members
<JHOSMAN> ya se hizo
<JHOSMAN> eso ya se hizo
<JHOSMAN> hace un par de meses
<DonChichi> lol que desactualizado mando
<JHOSMAN> solo como dos personas enviaron su RSS
<DonChichi> didtux: ping
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  y no hay un mejor editor para las entradas..
<DonChichi> jajajaja metan ckeditor
<Fernando_> buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Don Fernando_
<DonChichi> Fernando_: kiai
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3:  no
<DonChichi> ...
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  pienso que se puede mejorar esta parte: http://ubuntu-co.com/sfd-bogota-2013 y que se viera por ejemplo asi: http://cartagena2013.drupalcolombia.org/noticias/hotel-almirante-ofrece-tarifas-preferenciales-para-los-asistentes-de-drupalcamp.html
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: que lo arregle quien hizo el post
<JHOSMAN> @sergiomeneses
<BartOC3> LAs letras se ven como si fueras las primeras web..
<DonChichi> Por eso metan ckeditor
<linux-redstone> ¿de que me perdí?
<JHOSMAN> DonChichi: lo revisaré
<BartOC3> linux-redstone:  estamos hablando sobre el proyecto de SitioWeb
<DonChichi> https://drupal.org/project/ckeditor
<linux-redstone> hmmm ya veo
<JHOSMAN> No, pues de sitio web no hay nada la verdad
<JHOSMAN> lo único
<JHOSMAN> que pienso poner nuevo es
<JHOSMAN> Adicional http://162.213.195.41/
<JHOSMAN> pero eso será con el tiempo
<DonChichi> una pregunta que dif tiene ese al de la pag?
<JHOSMAN> Es algo que aún está en pañales
<DonChichi> oficial?
<BartOC3> Algo mas.. para decir del proyecto de SitioWeb
<linux-redstone> no tan naranja la página web(la actual)
<linux-redstone> sería muy bacano que la página de inicio se viera como un escritorio de Ubuntu
<DonChichi> linux-redstone: Not Bad
<JHOSMAN> linaelizabeth:  ese es el diseño
<JHOSMAN> ese es el esquema
<JHOSMAN> estimado por canonical
<JHOSMAN> para comunidades
<DonChichi> inclusive se pueden pedir apoyo en drupal colombia
<DonChichi> Ubuntu-co no trabaja de la mano de las demas comunidades
<JHOSMAN> http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<DonChichi> o por lo menos esa es mi percepcion
<JHOSMAN> existe comunidad?
<DonChichi> Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  claron que DrupalColombia existe
<DonChichi> Inclusive me ayudan con chicharrones
<JHOSMAN> pero ellos
<JHOSMAN> no trabajan gratis
<JHOSMAN> o si?
<BartOC3> No es trabajar gratis es pedir apoyo..
<BartOC3> colaboracion entre comunidades
<linux-redstone> exacto!
<JHOSMAN> ummm
<JHOSMAN> bueno veré si puedo conseguir algo
<BartOC3> Si quiere yo le puedo pedir el apoyo a los de DrupalColombia..
<JHOSMAN> si BartOC3
<JHOSMAN> =)
<BartOC3> Si ya que me quedo el contacto del DrupalCamp..
<BartOC3> Bueno quedan los demas proyectos: Soportes, Imagen, Documentacion y PodCast
<linux-redstone> ¿siguiente tema?
<BartOC3> Cual tocamos..
<JHOSMAN> Yo estuve la semana pasada hablando con Julian Armando
<JHOSMAN> para lo del radio
<JHOSMAN> pero no lo veo por aqui
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver si está por aghí
<JHOSMAN> para q venga
<linux-redstone> ¿y si hacemos una app para Firefox OS?
<BartOC3> Bueno seria contactar a julian Armando.. y ver como va..  y solicitar nuevamente apoyo por  la lista...y redes sociales..
<DonChichi> No gratis nooooo
<DonChichi> BartOC3: Esa es la palabra
<JHOSMAN> ya viene
<DonChichi> XDDD
<JHOSMAN> ahh otra cosa
<JHOSMAN> en las publicaciones de FB
<BartOC3> Si JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> solo me permiten 300/mes
<JHOSMAN> y ya se acabaron
<JHOSMAN> por eso no volvió a salir nada
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> toca hasta el otro mes
<JHOSMAN> entonces ayudar a generar contenido
<linux-redstone> ¿y por twitter?
<JHOSMAN> eso sirvió mucho los Likes aumentaron exponencialmente
<linaelizabeth> Ohhh
<JHOSMAN> en TW sigue OK
<linaelizabeth> :)
<JHOSMAN> https://twitter.com/ubuntuco
<linaelizabeth> Deberíamos hablar de radio.. pero para aoyar morada!
<BartOC3> linaelizabeth: asi es correcto..!
<JHOSMAN> ya viene el de la radio
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN:  quedo en contactar a julian Armado... para el tema..
<JHOSMAN> ahio ta
<julianarmando> ahi toy
<BartOC3> Hola julianarmando buenas noches...!
<linux-redstone> hola!
<julianarmando> Buenas noches :D
<DonChichi> #UbuntuEdge no logra financiarse mediante crowdfunding
<BartOC3> estabamos tocando el tema de PodCast..
<DonChichi> jajaja eso merece un meme
<linux-redstone> ya lo sabíamos desde el principio
<JHOSMAN> Por favor, el tema de #UbuntuEdge por #ubuntu-co
<julianarmando> y que alcanzaron a hablar o que han hablado del podcast?
<JHOSMAN> nada
<BartOC3> te estabamos esperando julianarmando
<BartOC3> Para ver como va el tema y como la comunidad puede colaborar..
<BartOC3> para vincular a los demas miembros a los proyectos..
<julianarmando> jejeje vale, pues, en la ultima reunion lo que medio recuerdo es que pues, el podcast no recuerdo quien quedo coordinando porque alfin quedamos en hacer podcast y no la emisora y dufundir por ubuntu.ve y otras emisoras
 * JHOSMAN linaelizabeth revisa el privado porfa
<linux-redstone> ¿y que temas van a "exponer"?
<julianarmando> pero pues ahi tocaria entonces que alguien se ponga a la cabeza, puedo ser yo, pero creo que alguien habia quedado en cabeza de eso en la ultima reunion... reunir temas, redactar libretiar y lo que sea y que alguien locute y grabe, yo no tengo voz para eso :P
<julianarmando> pero la voz del ultimo podcast que escuche de Ubuntu es genial, aunque no se de quien es
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  donde esta el ultimo de ubuntu para verlo...
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando: que sea la cabeza
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  si era una persona que se ofrecio..hace un tiempo... pero nunca mas aparecio...ni por la lista...
<julianarmando> el ultimo ni idea, tendria que buscarlo, eso lo vi hace tiempos, pues si me ponen en cabeza me pongo juicioso con eso, a ver si salimos con algo, :D toca es precisamente buscar todo el materia que haya y organizarlo jeje
<julianarmando> y pues empezar a reunir noticias libretiar y locutar
<julianarmando> y como les habia dicho antes, por www.radio3hp.com se puede abrir un espacio para retransmitir y tal vez por otras emisoras logro gestionar eso :D
 * JHOSMAN me tengo que ir
<DonChichi> BartOC3: no era el pelao de cucuta?
<linux-redstone> puedo aportar con las noticias
 * DonChichi deberian entrevistar a luis cano
<julianarmando> eso es :D genial
<DonChichi> jajajaja
<BartOC3> DonChichi:  era uno de bogota.. que se ofrecio.. pero no ha salido con nada..
<BartOC3> Excelente julianarmando perfecto.. entonces queda como encargado... del proyecto de PodCast
<JHOSMAN> Aios a tod@s!
<julianarmando> listo :D
<DonChichi> BartOC3: en eso les ayuda el luiscano
<linux-redstone> ok
<BartOC3> julianarmando:  bueno ya tiene la sugerencia de DonChichi con lo de LuisCano
<BartOC3> Bueno quedan los demas proyectos: Soportes, Imagen, Documentacion
<DonChichi> En soporte aun es lider el arias fonseca?
<BartOC3> DonChichi:  creo q esta Sergio
<DonChichi> jajaja ese loco es mas falso que una moneda de cuero
<BartOC3> DonChichi:  esta SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Soporte
<BartOC3> y con el julianarmando
<DonChichi> Vee que desactualizqado estoy
<julianarmando> jejeje yo estoy de moderador de la lista
<DonChichi> Respecto a la lista les mande un privado y jum
<DonChichi> se supone que la moderacion era inversa
<BartOC3> Que opinan si dejan dejamos el resto de proyecto cuando vengan Sergio y JHosman que son los lideres que hacen falta...
<linux-redstone> si
<DonChichi> Pero hay mucha gente moderada
<DonChichi> deben darle en desactivar el bit de moderacion
<DonChichi> de vez en cuando
<BartOC3> Perfecto DonChichi..
<julianarmando> si hay que ponerle mas cuidado a esa lista
<BartOC3> bueno ahora viene la Parte de Nuevos Proyectos... que proyectos sugieren...
<BartOC3> o hablar en general de los proyectos..
<BartOC3> Como dije en la reunion pasada... Que nos deberiamos centrar mas en la realizacion de proyectos en la comunidad y tener que mostrar que estar participando en eventos.. ya que nos estamos viendo como una comunidad de participacion de solo eventos...y mas nada...
<DonChichi> Yo
<DonChichi> Veo
<DonChichi> Que ubuntu colombia
<DonChichi> paso de ser hacklabs, jornadas de traduccion, jornadas de bugs
<DonChichi> a ser redes sociales y eventos
<BartOC3> +1  DonChichi asi es...
<BartOC3> se debe retor todo eso...
<DonChichi> No volvi a escuchar de los ubuntu global jams
<DonChichi> ni nada de eso
<BartOC3> Señores me tengo que ir se me presento un problema en la casa... tengo q salir urgente...
<BartOC3> seguios tratando este tema en otra opurtunidad
<DonChichi> pokerface
<julianarmando> jejeje, yo no conoci esos eventos cooles de ubuntu :(
<Fernando_> quien es DonChichi ?
<Fernando_> ps nombre real si se puede
<linux-redstone> y tiene razón,
<linux-redstone> yo digo, que hacer una transmisión de hangout semanal, o quincenal. sobre temas de tecnología (No importa si tratamos de windows o Linux)
<didtux> Bueno yo quería hablar sobre crear un proyecto de capacitación en SL haciendo algo en moodle para enseñar GNU/Linux pero mejor tratarlo cuando haya quorum o por la lista Buenas noches
<linux-redstone> didtux, me interesa su idea
<ofprieto> hola buenas noches
<didtux> quiubo Oscar
<ofprieto> hola didier cierto didtux :D
<DonChichi> ofprieto: kiai
<ofprieto> jejej holas DonChichi
<android-redstone> Jajajjaja esto lo cogieron de recocha
<BartOc3> ubuntulog: ping
<BartOc3> ubuntulog ping
<BartOc3> ubuntu-co-bot: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<Naudy> saludos o/
<maxiCastro_at_Ar> saludos !
<pene_erecto> quien me lo chupa?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-23
<jiansystyle14>  hola
<jiansystyle14> Holaaaa
<jiansystyle14> BartOC estas alli?
<BartOC3> hOLA jiansystyle14
<jiansystyle14> I test
<jiansystyle14> :D
<BartOC3> okey perfecto jiansystyle14
<jiansystyle14> Ready!!
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, BartOC3 \o
<BartOC3> Buenas jiansystyle14 , PabloRubianes SergioMeneses  \o
<SergioMeneses> ando en la oficina... demosles unos 10 min a los demas para que lleguen
<BartOC3> Perfecto quedo atento..
<Naudy> saludos a todos los presentes
<Naudy> o/
<BartOC3> Saludos Naudy
<Naudy> hi BartOC3
<Naudy> como anda todo
<ratman> こんばんわ
<ratman> holas
<linaelizabeth> Buenas noches
<Naudy> buenas noches ratman  , linaelizabeth
<Naudy> epale don SergioMeneses  como anda todo
<BartOC3> Hola BUenas noches...
<juanc> 0/
<linaelizabeth> :)
<juanc> :)
<Naudy> epale juanc
<juanc> epalex Naudy
<Naudy> o/
<juanc> ¿Que nas BartOC3 ?
<juanc> Tiempo sin saber de ti hermano
<BartOC3> hola juanc igualmente tiempo sin hablar con usted.. un poco ocupado con el trabajo y otros proyectos..
<juanc> igual  yo hermano
<juanc> SergioMeneses, ?
<juanc> ¿Como están los proyectos?
<linux-redstone> buenas noches
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches linux-redstone vio el reporte!!
<linux-redstone> sip
<linux-redstone> estoy en ello
<SergioMeneses> listo ya esperamos suficiente
<SergioMeneses> se cayo pablo
<ratman> estoy yo
<ratman> el regresara en poco
<SergioMeneses> ratman, perfecto
 * SergioMeneses todavia en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos entonces
<ratman> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting UbuconLA
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Fri Aug 23 01:21:24 2013 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic:
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero que todo sean bienvenidos al canal de reuniones de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> como algunos sabran la proxima ubuconla se realizara aqui y las reuniones serán por este medio
<SergioMeneses> para los que van llegando el orden de la reunion se encuentra en el siguiente enlace
<SergioMeneses> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/638/detail/
<SergioMeneses> me gustaría saber quienes nos acompañan y de que nacionalidad :D
<SergioMeneses> ratman, Naudy linux-redstone juanc jiansystyle14 jemora70 ?
<BartOC3> jiansystyle14: y mi persona de Colombia,Cartagena
<Naudy> Venezuela
<linaelizabeth> Desde Colombia
<ratman> Uruguay
<jemora70> Jaime Mora (Amazonas / Venezuela)
<maxiCastro_at_Ar> Argentina
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<juanc> Juan Carlos Navarro (Ubuntu-ve) Valencia
<juanc> Valencia/Venezuela
<juanc> perdón
<SergioMeneses> es bastante bueno ver tanta gente y de tantos lados aqui :D la primera reunion siempre es pesada! jeje
<SergioMeneses> de seguro muchos son nuevos, asi que les pasare el enlace donde se puede encontrar que es la ubuconla, para ir siguiendo con el orden pronto
<SergioMeneses> #link http://www.ubuconla.org/ubuconla.php
<SergioMeneses> #topic Lugar y fecha del evento
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: Lugar y fecha del evento
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la orden del día! BartOC3 vamos al primer item! puedes contarnos algo al respecto?
<SergioMeneses> para compartir entre todos
<BartOC3> Buenas noches a todos. Bueno tenemos dos posibles sitios para el evento. 1. Universidad de Cartagena, Universidad Publica, y 2. Universidad Tecnologica de bolivar Universidad Privada
<BartOC3> 1. Universidad de Cartagena nos presta un edifcio de 4 pisos.. para el evento..!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, de las dos cual nos seria mejor para el evento? cual nos da mas prestaciones logisticas?
<BartOC3> 2. Universidad Tecnologica de Bolivar tenemos a dispocision toda la Universidad para el evento.. ya hablado con el Decano de Ingeneria... y posibilidad de patrocinio para conferencistas..
<BartOC3> en Cambio la Universidad de Cartagena solo apoyaria con la logistica del evento.
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, alguien que nos ayude en la teconologica de bolivar? ya que necesitamos asegurar o ayudar alla mismo
<SergioMeneses> jairo serrano?
<BartOC3> En ambas universidades ya hemos realizados eventos de Sl y tenemos grupos de Investigacion..
<BartOC3> Si en la tecnologica de Bolivar se cuenta con un miembro de UCO que es Jairo Serrano el cual con el organizamos los primeros Flisoles Cartagena por 5 años consecutivos..
<linaelizabeth> Me gusta le tecnológica, no se ha contemplado la.posibilidad del centro de convenciones?
<Fernando_> buenas
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, +1 cierto que paso con el centro de convenciones? BartOC3 ?
<linaelizabeth> Y lo.otro hay fotos de las dos posibilidades que nos comentas Bart?
<BartOC3> linaelizabeth:  hace un tiempo se hablo con la UNAD(Universidad Nacional Abierta y a Distancia ) la posibilidad de realizarlo en el centro de converciones de Cartagena.... Pero el Director de la UNAD se encuentra en USA de vacaciones hace un mes me toca esperar que llegue para hablar con el nuevamente.
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, no se si fotos sean necesarias... aunque si estar pendientes del centro de convenciones
<linaelizabeth> O.ps la ubicación eso es importante...
<SergioMeneses> si se puede excelente! pero sino tampoco es algo muy grave
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, seguro en el sitio web de ellos deben tener informacion sobre la infraestructura
<BartOC3> linaelizabeth:  aca hay fotos de la tecnologfica.. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443724052401639.1073741834.176189532488427&type=3 hace un mes organizamos un evento que duro 24/3 dias.. con el apoyo de la tecnologica de Bolivar sin problema alguna acceso 24 horas a la Universidad
<linaelizabeth> La maxima capacidad de llos auditorios de ambas universidades cuál sería?
<BartOC3> esta es la web de la universidad tencologica de bolivar http://www.unitecnologica.edu.co/
<BartOC3> la tecnologica de bolivar tiene mejor ubicacion que la universidad de Cartagena
<linaelizabeth> +2 para la.tecnológica :p
<BartOC3> La UTB tiene dos auditorios (400, 200)
<BartOC3> y contamos con equipos de computos para el evento..si necesitamos
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<linaelizabeth> Y la de cartagena... cuál.es el.auditorio.con mayor capacidad?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, es posible que mandes un email a la lista con los datos de ambas localidades?
<BartOC3> Tienen 2 auditorios de (200, 100) y ademas hay salas de computos disponible
<jiansystyle14> Creo que por la envergadura del evento este deberia ser realizado en un lugar que ilustre tambien lo hermoso de cartagena, pero se debe ser consecuente con estimados de personas que asistirian al evento, costes, advertising, ingresos de los sponsors. hay que realizar un estudio concienzudo de lo referente para establecer y aprovechar mejor nuestros recursos.
<jiansystyle14> Es decir un ppto con base todas estas variables
<jiansystyle14> Esto determinara el exito del evento.
<linaelizabeth> La UNAD podria apoyar además del.centro de convenciones con algo más?
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, jaja
<BartOC3> linaelizabeth: no he habaldo de otro apoyo con ellos pero me tocaria hablar con ellos
<linaelizabeth> Jumm..  ps de acuerdo.con lo del.presupuesto, pero.ps la tecnológica suena muy bien!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  si puedo enviarlo por  la lista de correo
<SergioMeneses> mejor BartOC3
<SergioMeneses> asi ahorramos tiempo
<SergioMeneses> y la discusion se transmite a la lista
<linaelizabeth> (No.mejor que el.centro de convenciones)
<SergioMeneses> *trasmite
<SergioMeneses> pasemos al siguiente
<jiansystyle14> Opino UTB!! Por lo que es y por lo ofrecido.
<SergioMeneses> jiansystyle14, +1
<SergioMeneses> #topic wiki y sitio web
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: wiki y sitio web
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman necesitamos ir editando esos espacios con la informacion de la proxima edicion
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  fecha del evento..
<BartOC3> se paso..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, huy si
 * SergioMeneses todavia en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, la fecha tentativa es?
<ratman> lo anoto y cuando este Pablo le digo
<SergioMeneses> ratman, si por favor
<SergioMeneses> yo sé que él tiene esas credenciales
<BartOC3> Agosto 14...
<SergioMeneses> muchachos la fecha del evento será el 14 de Agosto del año entrante
<Fernando_> buena fecha
<Fernando_> hay puente
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_, esa es la idea! :D
<jiansystyle14> Buena Fecha  BartOC +1
<jiansystyle14> No hay festividades en Cartagena, Gente en las universidades
<SergioMeneses> veo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, entonces quedamos a la espera del dato de ratman aunque podemos tambien informar por la lista
<BartOC3> Que opinan los demas de las fechas..
<DonChichi> Hola Tios
<jemora70> por este lado parece bien
<DonChichi> Me regalan el log pa ponerme al dia
<Fernando_> +1
<DonChichi> ¬¬
<linaelizabeth> La fecha me parece super xq es post-mundial, y apenas es inicio de semesrre en las universdades del.pais!
<SergioMeneses> si tambien
<DonChichi> Por favor me pueden decir en que punto vamos?
<SergioMeneses> en el segundo
<SergioMeneses> pasando al tercero
<SergioMeneses> #topic Difusión del evento
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ | UbuconLA Meeting | Current topic: Difusi�n del evento
<SergioMeneses> bueno esto si es algo en lo que debemos hacer mucho enfasis
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos mucha difusion del evento... que ustdes inviten a sus comunidades locales a participar
<SergioMeneses> a los loco-contacts de cada team
<SergioMeneses> que se integren
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: Gracias
<SergioMeneses> yo me imagino que enviaremos un mensaje o haremos un post en el planet haciendo un llamado
<SergioMeneses> alguien quiere aportar algo a este punto?
<DonChichi> Ademas de algunos banner para paginas web
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, bueno eso es mas de publicidad
<ratman> redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> pero se pueden ir haciendo
<DonChichi> Portadas de redes sociales
<linaelizabeth> Ps en Colombia... sugiero tratar de invitar a las Universidades y al Ministerio de Educacion o al de cultura para q nos apoyen con la difusión
<BartOC3> mas bien se necesita material publicitario...
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, +100
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, algunos fisicos sobre todo para las universidades
<DonChichi> Fisicos no me parece cada universidad tiene reenvio de correo masivo a sus estudiantes
<linaelizabeth> Ah ps diseñar algo chevere... ojalá podamos tener ppublicidad en fisico en varias ciudadea del.pais
<DonChichi> Pueden Realizar gestiones mas bien en revistas de tecnologia een colombia
<SergioMeneses> linaelizabeth, si toca contactar a nuestro diseñador oficial
<linaelizabeth> Los medios electronicos de las universdades no.son muy efectivos... no sobra la publicidad en fisico
 * DonChichi es amigo del medio ambiente
<DonChichi> La IEEE funciona virtualmente
<linaelizabeth> Se puede hacet en papel.reciclado o a modo de separadorrs de libros... o solo afiches...
<linaelizabeth> .... sip la IEEE... pero y las us q no tienen rama...
<linaelizabeth> Eso va a.depender tambien del.presupuesto!
<DonChichi> La publicidad fisica no sirve mas bien tener una buena base de datos de docentes e investigadores
<jiansystyle14> El advertising debe ser pensado en que sea piblicidad y recordatorio a la vez la mayoria de personas que asisten a estos eventos le agradan estas marcas y a hacer alusion que se asistio a un evento como este.
<BartOC3> linaelizabeth:  si es correcto... para eso toca armar un equipo que se encargue de los patrocinadores
<BartOC3> Ademas les cuento que se cuenta con el apoyo de RedTIC, y nos puede ayudar a girar Certificados de donacion para los patrocinadores de Colombia..
<jiansystyle14> Y obviamente electronica, campañas mailings y web page de difusion informativa como los periodicos
<jiansystyle14> Web
<BartOC3> por ende, los aportes son deducibles del impuesto de renta para los contribuyentes obligados a presentar declaración de impuesto de renta. La deducción por donación está limitada al 30% de la renta líquida del contribuyente donante determinada antes de restar el valor de la donación.
<jiansystyle14> BartOC3 +1
<SergioMeneses> total!
<DonChichi> jiansystyle14: Eso si
 * DonChichi una pagina en la revista enter cuesta 3 millones de pesos
<PabloRubianes> hola recien llego
<DonChichi> PabloRubianes: Que mas chamo
<Fernando_> que bien BartOC3 , lo de redtic
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, lo que hay que hacer es decidir donde va a estar el servidor nuevo asi cambio los dns
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya vamos terminando =/
<PabloRubianes> si ya se tuve que salir pero tengo todo el log
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aun no tenemos eso pero apenas lo tengamos te aviso :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros no se si alguien quiere agregar algo mas... ya es tarde y aun ando en la oficina jeje
<PabloRubianes> y lo otro es que les tenemos que mandar la declaracion de interes nacional
<PabloRubianes> asi lo usan como presedente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, total!... necesitamos que nos pasen todo eso
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  se puede usar para llegar al MinTIC y MinEducacion
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, +1k
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, tenemos el documento firmado por el ministro de educacion uruguayo
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<BartOC3> Perfecto PabloRubianes
<SergioMeneses> entonces apenas pueda creo los hilos de las conversaciones en la lista de la ubuconla :D asi seguimos con las conversaciones alli :D
<PabloRubianes> y podemos llegar a conseguir alguna carta de recomendacion de la universidad de la republica donde hicimos el evento, como dando precendete
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso es una herramienta poderosa :D
<PabloRubianes> eso tengo que hablarlo con la gente de aca pero si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale!
<Fernando_> PabloRubianes, excelente
<PabloRubianes> y perdon que no puede estar en la reunion
<SergioMeneses> bueno compañeros algo mas que discutir? ....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no te preocupes... aun sigo en la oficina :S
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos
<PabloRubianes> PD: Recuerden ponerse en contacto con Lucas!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  hay que armar la parte de patrocinio para el evento.
<DonChichi> Yo si pero como llegue trade me imagino que ya hablaron eso
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si pero eso lo discutimos dentro de 8 dias
<SergioMeneses> es un tema para una reunion no mas
<linaelizabeth> Volvi :) ... en q punto vab?
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses
<DonChichi> BartOC3: Pues establecer necesidades
<Fernando_> ok
<DonChichi> Sponsors, refrigerios, logisticas ...
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores entonces damos por terminada la primera reunion de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to:   Bienvenido al canal de reuniones de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Fri Aug 23 02:22:50 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-08-23-01.21.moin.txt
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: ud esta todo rabon
<DonChichi> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto por la lista de correos
<cyberthrone> :D  me tocara leer los logs :D
<DonChichi> Chao
<SergioMeneses> cyberthrone, jejeje
<cyberthrone> ejejej
 * SergioMeneses se va a dormir
<SergioMeneses> gracias a todos por asistir :D
<linaelizabeth> :)
<cyberthrone> bueno suerte! estamos en contacto :D
<SergioMeneses> atentos a la lista
<jemora70> saludos a todos...
<jemora70> juanc dalete al canal de rivendell
<BartOC3> Bueno nos vemos en la proxima reunion...
<Fernando_> feliz noche
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> saludos
<jiansystyle14> Buenas noches pueblo
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-08-24
<Sergiomora> speak Spanish or English?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-08-19
<sotootos> j
